# Let me blow your mind without LSD



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Freaky, man.

1.- Click on the link below 
2.- Then "click me to get trippy", 
3.- Look at the center of the screen for 
30 seconds (no cheating), and then 
4.- Look at your hand holding the mouse, without moving it away from the mouse.

You'll be shocked at what you see.

( it is called "cenesthetic hallucination")

http://www.neave.com/strobe/


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't have a mouse, I have a dog

Loddy  

seriously weird


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Interesting 8O .


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats cool will try it on the kids when they are back from school.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Whoa! Dont like it!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah - freaky.

I decided to have a second go but this time it wasn't my hand that I looked at.......WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, the effect stays with you for a while afterwards.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, KANDSSERVICES, the kids must be back from school by now - what was the result?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*try*

We were naked when we tried it!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_We were naked when we tried it!_

Too much information.

Actually it is usually better that way!


----------

